# Quick Question: Fry tank setup



## divine (Jan 3, 2005)

I don't have breeding piranhas (maybe someday) but i am curious, should a fry tank have a substrate or should it be bare?


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

Bare.


----------

